# Can I ask for further tests before embarking on IVF?



## Crabapple (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My fiancé and I have our consent meeting for ICSI next week. Our issues are MF. Count is 18 million/ml and 12% motility. My bloods have shown up normal levels and pelvic ultrasound showed no issues. I've read that my tubes won't be checked because if we're having ICSI then it doesn't really matter if my tubes are blocked or not.

I have always had painful periods, though quite regular. I have told  docs about the spotting I have for a week or more before each period. Their latest response is that it's due to a yeast infection. I have found no other info to support this and I think it could do with further investigation. 

Me and DP are taking supplements and will soon begin acupuncture and still hope that a natural BFP might happen before we need to start ICSI. Can I request further tests to rule out any issues with me through the NHS or would we have to pay for them privately? 

Sorry for the long winded post!!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You could ask for a gynie referral re: pain and spotting, but I don't think they would do any further investigations fertility wise. The thing to bear in mind is that if your GP did do a gynie referral and then they decided to do a lap to check for endo it will only delay your fertility treatment (e.g. Time taken to wait for appointment, wait for lap, and then recovery). On the other hand if you did have something like endo it may help the success of the icsi to have it treated (but then they don't know why endo causes IF, just that a natural BFP is more likely in the 6/12 months after endo treatment).

It's a hard choice, and it's one I had to make a few years ago. We had been TTC for two years and I had horrific periods so decided to deal with the pain first. Unfortunately this meant we weren't able to start ICSI until last year (had my Lap in 2011, prostap in 2012) and looking back I wish I had done the IVF first and then dealt with the endo (by having a hyst!).

I think it might be an idea to talk to your consultant re: the chances of a natural BFP given the issues with your DPs sperm, and if anything could improve the sperm: we had some issues that were improved by mine cutting out alcohol and taking supplements, not perfect but improved.

Good luck honey xxx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

As the previous postewr said it COULD be endo.
As you are having IVSI and not sufferin obvious pain I would say try the ICSI first.
If yoyu go via lap and treatment route you would be delaying the ICSI by months depending on time for gynae consultation, then the lap - if they decide to do and then probably with some hormonal treatment for at least six months. 
For many endo sufferers ICSI bypasses the problems. Atm you dont know you have any worse outlook than the average female of your age.....


----------



## Crabapple (Jan 23, 2012)

Me said:


> As the previous postewr said it COULD be endo.
> As you are having IVSI and not sufferin obvious pain I would say try the ICSI first.
> If yoyu go via lap and treatment route you would be delaying the ICSI by months depending on time for gynae consultation, then the lap - if they decide to do and then probably with some hormonal treatment for at least six months.
> 
> For many endo sufferers ICSI bypasses the problems. Atm you dont know you have any worse outlook than the average female of your age.....





Cloudy said:


> You could ask for a gynie referral re: pain and spotting, but I don't think they would do any further investigations fertility wise. The thing to bear in mind is that if your GP did do a gynie referral and then they decided to do a lap to check for endo it will only delay your fertility treatment (e.g. Time taken to wait for appointment, wait for lap, and then recovery). On the other hand if you did have something like endo it may help the success of the icsi to have it treated (but then they don't know why endo causes IF, just that a natural BFP is more likely in the 6/12 months after endo treatment).
> 
> It's a hard choice, and it's one I had to make a few years ago. We had been TTC for two years and I had horrific periods so decided to deal with the pain first. Unfortunately this meant we weren't able to start ICSI until last year (had my Lap in 2011, prostap in 2012) and looking back I wish I had done the IVF first and then dealt with the endo (by having a hyst!).
> 
> ...


Thank you both for your replies. It is much appreciated. We are doing all we can to improve sperm and hope to try acupuncture soon too. Our app is tomorrow and am a little nervous. I think I will bring up the spotting again and ask if it's possibly endo but as you said it probably won't change the outcome. I've never had the serious symptoms that some endo sufferers get but had suspected that it might be the case over the last couple of years. The pain has made me vomit on occasion and I get pain (but not as bad) in the week leading up to AF. Thanks again and best wishes xxxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I had a lap before my ICSI and they found a bomb site in there due to stage 4 endo and I was missing a lot of the symptoms, for eg I never bled mid month or after sex, I never had blood when I went the loo either but when they checked my bowel and bladder were covered in it, not trying to worry you at all but I would much rather get it sorted and delay things a little, I waited 3 months for surgery then started stimms a month after my op, if you do have endo or hydrosalpinx you could really decrease your chances of a BFP or even worse end up with a chemical or early loss 

Have you any other symptoms at all?  Even ones you wouldn't link to endo? I was diagnosed with labyrinthitis oddly at first

Lilly x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm another one diagnosed with endo after a lap and without any of the standard symptoms. Mine were spotting pre af, lower back pain mostly when standing and digestive pains/bloating. Mine is stage 3 so already affecting ovaries. 

I get why infertility is the main reason why people push for diagnosis/removal, but endo can affect all abdominal tissues/organs which could cause other issues even more serious issues in the future as it is constantly growing.

Sure hope you don't have it and that your icsi treatment is successful but worth bearing in mind anyway. 
Xx


----------



## Crabapple (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi again,

We had our consent meeting today and I brought up the spotting again. I was given a scan there and then (wish I had shaved my legs now, lol) I'm on day 5 of cycle and doc said that would be a good way to see what my lining is like. Scan showed it looked the right thickness and smooth. I know only a lap can diagnose endo but perhaps this is a good sign? We are going to move on with the ICSI but are going to wait a couple of months and try to improve our chances a little more through diet, acupuncture etc.

Thank you all for your advice xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad the scan seemed ok, on my scan they could see endometriomas and a hydrosalpinx (blocked tube with fluid and swelling) both those told us endo was likely, although my 5cm cyst turned out to be 15cm! 

Keep an eye on any more symptoms still, good luck!

Lilly xx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Crabapple,

Lol at the legs comment, i've been caught out once and it won't happen again! 

Glad your scan was OK, like pp said cysts can be picked up on u/s that may be endo, so good news for you. I hope you get lucky with your icsi, or in the months before! 
X


----------



## UK-Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Crabapple

Sounds like my symptoms and I was diagnosed with endo after a lap, but sounds like you've got a plan 

Just wanted to say, I went to say I went to see a Zita West nutritionist and she said stay off wheat & dairy - didn't manage the dairy as I love a latte far too much, but just 10 days in to wheat free diet I had a totally pain free period and happily symptoms have pretty much disappeared, except when I accidentally have wheat.  Not sure how much that might help IF, but I figure if things aren't all swollen up inside, it's got to be better for treatment. 

Lots of luck with your cycle
Canuck xx


----------

